# How about a thread on pack out pictures?



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I always enjoy seeing the success pics each year. I also enjoy seeing pictures of the pack out.

Let's see your pics! Back pack, horseback, drag out, whatever.

I will start...


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I need to kill something first.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

My man Frisco last Saturday


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

One more. Kind of a horses ass picture but still cool.


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

The crew loaded up


----------



## Gledeasy (Mar 23, 2014)

I'll play.

Wife's 2015 late season UT bull. 


My 2013 early season UT bull.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Three old farts had to pack it out this fall. The LaSal's, 2016


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pictures guys! Keep them coming!


----------



## Shortbus (Jun 29, 2016)

Here is a few from the last couple of years.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

my dad packing out my 2010 Wasatch bull and the deer is my 2011 solo hunt for high country muleys


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i need to kill something farr enough to pack out lol


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

3arabians said:


> One more. Kind of a horses ass picture but still cool.


Reminds me of about 20 years ago heading to Vegas with my wife. Was having one of those "discussions" and I saw a mule in a field and said to her, hey look it's your mom. She waited a little bit and we came up behind a horse trailer with the two horses butts showing and she piped up.....look it's your relatives....I said "yes it sure is, relatives by marriage". Then I got the "look" and kept my mouth closed for the rest of the trip to Vegas.


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

My daughters muzzy buck this year. That was fun.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Few ways of doing it. Two of them are mine.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Best pack out EVER!!!!! We were really blessed that year. We had a really good friend let us go on his private. It was really tough on the hands with those Hydraulic controls on the tractor ;-);-). Good times!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

It's not the greatest picture, but the memories of this hunt will last forever! It was grueling. It was brutal. My feet never wanted to see a piece of sandstone ever again! But the memories are those of the best hunt I've ever experienced. The deer my brother killed won't show up in any B&C measuring contest, but that deer will always be a trophy for the 3 of us that were there.


----------



## Trigger (Sep 11, 2007)

*Pack Pictures*

Here are a few I have. One of my favorites is my 5 year old grandson last week in Idaho packing the deer horns.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

silentstalker said:


> I always enjoy seeing the success pics each year. I also enjoy seeing pictures of the pack out.
> 
> Let's see your pics! Back pack, horseback, drag out, whatever.
> 
> I will start...


That is a nice picture.

.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

ATV tip up trick works yet again.


-DallanC


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

Love me a big game transporter!


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

how we some times pack hogs out in the south. gut em, tie there legs together to make "backpack straps" and pack em out. not a clean or comfortable way to do it, but its always entertaining


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Jmgardner said:


> how we some times pack hogs out in the south. gut em, tie there legs together to make "backpack straps" and pack em out. not a clean or comfortable way to do it, but its always entertaining


My brother and his buddies just usually cut down a 3-5 inch sapling and tie the legs together and slide the sapling between them and carry them out that way.....kinda like the old cannibal movies style, but it works great...LOL


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

with the big hills we have in north alabama the big stick method is tough. when we hunt the swamps though we did that a lot to get em out to the four wheeler


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Here are a couple of pics we took when we finally reached the road out on the Books. It wasn't too bad of a hike, just hot. I was impressed with my Mainbeam daypack. I was able to fit both front quarters, backstraps, head and cape, and all my gear.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> My brother and his buddies just usually cut down a 3-5 inch sapling and tie the legs together and slide the sapling between them and carry them out that way.....kinda like the old cannibal movies style, but it works great...LOL


You certainly get less ticks and fleas on you that way for sure. I get ichy when I see some with a deer or elk over their shoulders lol

-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

wyogoob said:


>


This is my favorite photo.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Didn't get to break my pack out yet this year.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GeTaGrip said:


> My daughters muzzy buck this year. That was fun.


That's the second damnest thing I ever seen.

.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's a few from the last couple years.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Have yet to cut one up in the field. All have come out whole, usually with a lot of cussing and sweat!

In the rain up on Monte Cristo:









First ever Cow Elk on the Manti:









After we got her to the quad we pulled the 'Ol 50/50 to fit her on board:









Late season Chalk Creek:









These aren't even a fraction of the animals I've had the displeasure of dragging from the forest, but they are the only pics I have in Photobucket.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

KineKilla said:


> Late season Chalk Creek:


You need to invest in a sled. Instead of dragging your elk down the snow covered road, you simply sit on top of the elk (in the sled) and ride it to the bottom. Easier. Faster. Tons more fun!!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

PBH said:


> You need to invest in a sled. Instead of dragging your elk down the snow covered road, you simply sit on top of the elk (in the sled) and ride it to the bottom. Easier. Faster. Tons more fun!!


Sled... who needs a sled! Just point her downhill, sit on her chest, lift up the head with one arm and the front legs with the other arm and hold on. I brought a cow elk down off the Millville Face back in 2010 that way and was the funnest ride I've had in a long time.

Here's some of my pack out pics... (the first picture makes me start hurting all over again.)


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

NM off range oryx in Feb. Always nice when you can drive up to them. Also, this year's General Archery cow and what was left after the packout.


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Here's a few from this year and last


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Here is my wasatch front extended bull. Shot him on Sept 20 with a grim reaper broadhead at 50 yards. He only went 50 yards and piled up in sight.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

GeTaGrip said:


> My daughters muzzy buck this year. That was fun.


#beastmode

I too have done that once ... once is all it took! Congrats to your daughter!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is one of AFCYN from a few years ago. Remember this day AFCYN?


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is one of my young cousin's buck from a few years ago. This was a 2 mile pack out.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Here is one of AFCYN from a few years ago. Remember this day AFCYN?

That was a very good day.8)


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Trigger said:


> Here are a few I have. One of my favorites is my 5 year old grandson last week in Idaho packing the deer horns.


Ha, I love the elk hooves in the panniers balancing the elk rack. I had not seen that before.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I will admit, I'm really bad about taking field pics--always have been, get it from my dad I guess! But here are a couple pack out pics from recent years that I do have. Great thread btw!


















From my dad's 2013 Beaver billy hunt. We don't have more pics of that pack because it was BRUTAL! only 2 miles roundtrip but with the 3,000' elevation change in the canyon and all the deadfall it took all 4 of us 8 hours to do the 1 trip. 








My Henry Mtns harvest objective tom cougar 2012


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packing out white-tailed ptarmigan, 2015.


.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

very steep:


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

This photo was from a snowy Wyoming deer hunt about 20 years ago. Man who is that young guy!! This was the first big game animal I had packed out with a Dwight Schue hunting pack. Its packed out several deer and elk for myself and friends over the years. The pack is still going strong and I'm going to be using it this year on the deer rifle hunt. Lots of newer fancier packs on the market but my old Dwight Schue pack has never let me down.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Here another from a few years ago.

credit AFCYN as videographer


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Pack in Friday:


Pack out Monday:


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The last two elk I've helped pack out. 2013 Wasatch muzzy and 2015 Manti early. 

Unfortunately, I didn't get to carry the head on either of them. 19 points, my time is coming!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

MarkM said:


> This photo was from a snowy Wyoming deer hunt about 20 years ago. Man who is that young guy!! This was the first big game animal I had packed out with a Dwight Schue hunting pack. Its packed out several deer and elk for myself and friends over the years. The pack is still going strong and I'm going to be using it this year on the deer rifle hunt. Lots of newer fancier packs on the market but my old Dwight Schue pack has never let me down.


Oh man, I remember when the Dwight Schue backpacks came out. I wanted one so bad. Thanks for the memory.


----------



## themountainiscalling (Sep 15, 2016)

My 2016 archery buck



and 2015 rifle buck


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I just grabbed this big bull by the neck and drug him out:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2011


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2014


Huh, I just noticed I have gray hair.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2015


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2000


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Old Freckles 1988:


Freckles 1989:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Did ya ever fall off Freckles:mrgreen:?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Freckles*



Dunkem said:


> Did ya ever fall off Freckles:mrgreen:?


No, but I only rode him a couple times. I'm not a cowboy and would rather lead a horse than ride one.

Freckles was a tough, but sweet, old mountain horse. RIP

.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

What an awesome thread!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

2004


I guess packing an elk out on my back was funny back in 2004.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bison 2014


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Man Goob I think we just need to start a thread for you to tell all of your awesome experiences. Maybe like one a week to go with all of these great pictures.


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

I didn't even get any fleas.









My husband's cow from last year. Amazing that you can cram a full grown cow into that sled. She did try to pass us on a few downhill sections.


----------



## dididraw (Sep 1, 2016)

Moose head and cape - all of the backpacks were full of meat so I just carried it. Very awkward.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

It's not always the size that matters.


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

*Nephew's First Bull pack out*


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

PBH said:


> It's not always the size that matters.


That is a cool picture and a solid deer rack.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bekins24 said:


> Man Goob I think we just need to start a thread for you to tell all of your awesome experiences. Maybe like one a week to go with all of these great pictures.


Thank you.

What I ought to do is make digital copies of all my old photographs first.

.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm feeling we need "Wyogoob Wednesdays" or "Sunday Storytime with Papa Goob"


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packin out king salmon on the Kenai:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

1990 - Packin' out a 6x7 bull elk in a Wyoming blizzard:


Worst whiteout I ever seen.

.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Packin out king salmon on the Kenai:


Been waiting for a fish pack-out picture! The closest I had was this:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packin' out litter on the Mirror Lake Highway:

How romantic.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> 1990 - Packin' out a 6x7 bull elk in Wyoming blizzard:
> 
> Worst whiteout I ever seen.
> 
> .


Post of the year.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PBH said:


> Been waiting for a fish pack-out picture!  The closest I had was this:


Love it... put those "minions" to work 

-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Love it... put those "minions" to work
> 
> -DallanC


Those "minions" are all in their 40's now!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Packin' out litter on the Mirror Lake Highway:
> 
> How romantic.


You need a bigger truck.;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> You need a bigger truck.;-)


Ha ha ha. It was 1998. The Utah DOT hauled it all off; like ten 5-ton dump trucks and a couple trailer's worth.

My wife and I cleaned 61 miles of roads that summer in the Uintas......another 37 miles in Wyoming.

It was my (our) greatest pack job.

.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Ha ha ha. It was 1998. The Utah DOT hauled it all off; like ten 5-ton dump trucks and a couple trailer's worth.
> 
> My wife and I cleaned 61 miles of roads that summer in the Uintas......another 37 miles in Wyoming.
> 
> ...


Wow that is pretty awesome. Quite the commitment.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Here's a pic from my favorite day of fishing ever. My Dad, two brothers, and I had a phenomenal day fishing for Kings on the Kenai that morning. I landed 9 before bonking this 45lber, my youngest brother caught his 56lber in the first ten minutes on the boat, and my other brother caught 4 before boxing his 42lber. My dad also caught a handful, but nothing he wanted to ice. He ended up catching (and releasing opting for a repro mount) a 76-82lbs (the math ranges) hen a few days later. I miss those good days on the Kenai, and hope the king run can continue to recover.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Man, I've packed some heavy loads (of litter) out in Alaska.

They're all trophies:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Packing out Whitetail Deer:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

These are not mine, just received in emails.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

2011 le elk mantI unit


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

This thread is even better than I had hoped!

Here is a pic of my son packing out his second deer. Great pack, forgot our rope but it worked! That is all 4 quarters, backstraps, and inner loins!


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

2014 Uinta general season bull


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Dad's 2015 LE Bull


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I shot this big buck in the dark timber with a rifle at 25 yards. Packed it out up a very steep canyon in two trips. That's the rear one-half of the deer in the game bag. The front one-half, including the de-boned neck, is cut into pieces and loaded in my backpack.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

My hardest and most memorable. 2015 Oregon Rocky Mountain Goat.


----------

